# Cloudreader



## jmvi94 (26 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,
Comment peut-on supprimer un fichier dans Cloudreaders en passant par Itune, je ne voies pas, on peut rajouter mais pas supprimer !!!!!
Je vous remercie


----------



## adixya (26 Juin 2014)

Tu sélectionnes le fichier et tu appuies sur la touche "supprimer" du clavier.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Juin 2014)

Y'a pas de touche "supprimer" sur le clavier, si ? ^^


----------



## jmvi94 (26 Juin 2014)

Je viens de trouver un autre moyen et il suffit de faire glisser le lien sur la gauche ( dans l'IPAD ) DELETE apparait et on clique.
Je vous remercie pour votre réponse


----------



## adixya (27 Juin 2014)

Je parlais de la suppression via itunes. Si tu avais dit "supprimer" sur l'iPad, je t'aurais dit de faire glisser vers la gauche....


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Juin 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Y'a pas de touche "supprimer" sur le clavier, si ? ^^


La flèche qui va vers la gauche (en haut à droite du clavier) il me semble, même si ce n'est pas explicitement écrit dessus, qu'elle supprime.
Si tu cherches une touche "supp" comme sur pc évidemment tu n'en trouveras pas.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Juin 2014)

oui oui je joue avec les nuances


----------



## jmvi94 (27 Juin 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Je parlais de la suppression via itunes. Si tu avais dit "supprimer" sur l'iPad, je t'aurais dit de faire glisser vers la gauche....



Je cherchais surtout à supprimer un fichier de Cloudreader, aussi bien par Itune que par Ipad puisque au bout du compte, ça le supprime partout.
Mais je vous remercie car cela faisait quelques temps que je cherchais et je ne trouvais rien maintenant j'ai deux méthodes.


----------

